# Jaquet-girard



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I've already posted in the _image_ subforum, but I thought you guys might be interested&#8230; I just received this nice little watch&#8230; a 1970 NOS *JAQUET-GIRARD*.

I don't know much about this brand :think:


30x37mm
20mm lug width
ETA Automatic caliber 2783 - 25 Jewels
the band is brand new
the glass is probably acrylic :think:
the watch is super light
very dark (black/dark grey ?) sun dial
very dim traces of lume




















































































































































































































































DUST ! in the sunshine :-d


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful looking watch.

They have a Web site at Jaquet&Girard , however it's in Deutsche. I believe Zeno is a majority stake holder in the company.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Beautiful looking watch.
> 
> They have a Web site at Jaquet&Girard , however it's in Deutsche. *I believe Zeno is a majority stake holder in the company.*


:thanks EG I'm absolutely in love with this beauty 

How did you fiund the connection with Zeno ?
I couldn't find any info on the brand Jaquet-Girard ? :think:

edit : OK, I found this :
Contact ZENO-WATCH BASEL Worldwilde


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Reno said:


> :thanks EG I'm absolutely in love with this beauty
> 
> How did you fiund the connection with Zeno ?
> I couldn't find any info on the brand Jaquet-Girard ? :think:
> ...


I may have to pick up one myself. Jaquet Girard was also involved in a lawsuit with Girard Perregaux due to the name.

423 F2d 1395 Jaquet-Girard Sa Sa v. Girard Perregaux & Cie Sa | OpenJurist


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I may have to pick up one myself. Jaquet Girard was also involved in a lawsuit with Girard Perregaux due to the name.
> 
> 423 F2d 1395 Jaquet-Girard Sa Sa v. Girard Perregaux & Cie Sa | OpenJurist


When I first saw the name, I wondered if it was the product of some sort of partnership between GP @ Jaquet Droz :think: :roll:

I quickly realized it wasn't, when I read the company line on their website :-d


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Reno said:


> When I first saw the name, I wondered if it was the product of some sort of partnership between GP @ Jaquet Droz :think: :roll:
> 
> I quickly realized it wasn't, when I read the company line on their website :-d


They seem to have been an interesting company in the past. I wonder if they have retained any of those characteristics? I've seen quite a few of their vintage pieces and they all have had ETA movements, and look to be designed well.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool watch! :-!

I have a vintage J-G diver:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> They seem to have been an interesting company in the past. I wonder if they have retained any of those characteristics? I've seen quite a few of their vintage pieces and they all have had ETA movements, and look to be designed well.


Here is a seller's pic of the movement :











timesofplenty said:


> Cool watch! :-!
> 
> I have a vintage J-G diver:


Thanks ToP 

Gorgeous diver ! :-!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaquet-Girard sounds so much like a 'bogus brand'. If it was made in China, the Swissophiles would baying for blood.

On the other hand, it is without a doubt the classiest looking watch I've seen all week. b-) Awesome.

I'll arm-wrestle you for it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> Jaquet-Girard sounds so much like a 'bogus brand'. If it was made in China, the Swissophiles would baying for blood.
> 
> On the other hand, it is without a doubt the classiest looking watch I've seen all week. b-) Awesome.
> 
> I'll arm-wrestle you for it.


:-d errrrm thanks ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet !*


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks great on the bracelet. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Looks great on the bracelet. :-!


Thanks EG !


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice watch:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

georges zaslavsky said:


> very nice watch:-!


Thanks Georges


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wristshots*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I really, _really_ like the new bracelet


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Wristshots*

Nice. It really suits it.:-!:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Wristshots*



Marrick said:


> Nice. It really suits it.:-!:-!


 Thanks, Marrick ! I really like this new look !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard on bracelet*


----------



## billybobman (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Jaquet-girard on bracelet*

That's a beautiful vintage watch there, classic and elegant, enjoy it (as I know you already are and will for a long time I'm sure). The case kind of reminds me of a slimmer version of the Tag Heuer Monaco. I've seen a few similar JGs on Ebay and they have always caught my eye, plus that ETA movement is lovely too and in great condition. It's exactly the kind of watch I'm looking for next, as I don't have any black or dark dial dress watches yet.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Jaquet-girard on bracelet*



billybobman said:


> That's a beautiful vintage watch there, classic and elegant, enjoy it (as I know you already are and will for a long time I'm sure). The case kind of reminds me of a slimmer version of the Tag Heuer Monaco. I've seen a few similar JGs on Ebay and they have always caught my eye, plus that ETA movement is lovely too and in great condition. It's exactly the kind of watch I'm looking for next, as I don't have any black or dark dial dress watches yet.


Thanks BBM 

In the beginning, I was a bit concerned by the tiny crown&#8230; I believed it would be very problematic to manually wind&#8230; But it's one of those auto watches that work very well just by being shaked (like the Seikos or Orient watches) so it's really not an issue in the end :-!

"EZA" (automatic cal. HB 313)
Other watches with a similar case :









"Lord" (manual winding Peseux P 7046)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard - NEW PICS !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard on brown strap*




























Still very hard to get _un-dusted_ pictures, thanks to the acrylic cristal :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard - Another vintage bracelet ^_^*


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Jaquet-girard - Another vintage bracelet ^_^*

Terrific.:-! I think that's a little better than the brown strap.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Jaquet-girard - Another vintage bracelet ^_^*



Marrick said:


> Terrific.:-! I think that's a little better than the brown strap.


It's&#8230; different ;-) a leather strap is fine, from time to time&#8230;

But I agree, I prefer this look :-!

It's nearly 100% the same than the previous bracelet, but the clasp is different.

It was a _deployant_ on the first one :









&#8230; this one is a two piece bracelet, with a more _elegant_ (IMO) device :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

After a whole day with a very round watch, I wanted something _squarer_ for the evening ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

First time I try such a combo&#8230; This watch has always been 'dressy' in my mind, and I didn't think a sportier strap would look good on it :think:




































































































The strap comes from GlobalWatchBand and I think I looks quite good


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Back on bracelet&#8230;*

&#8230; my favorite combo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On a light brown strap&#8230;*


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: On a light brown strap&#8230;*

Looking good b-) would've liked a few more photo's tho!!! :-d


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: On a light brown strap&#8230;*

Superb........beautiful photos as well Reno.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: On a light brown strap&#8230;*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Looking good b-) would've liked a few more photo's tho!!! :-d


;-) Thanks Johnny.

I know, I take _too many_ pictures :-x



sjb said:


> Superb........beautiful photos as well Reno.


Thanks sjb, glad you like it


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black leather strap + deployant*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On 'Eichmueller' highly polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Can you tell I like this watch ? :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard on rubber strap*

Unusual combo, but the result is pretty nice, don't you think ? :think:


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

That bracelet is nonstop, man! Very nice. I'm not sure how I feel about the brown, but all the other straps are great. Excellent watch and nice pairings.


----------



## castor111 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi any ideas or comments about this watch


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a Jaquet Girard handwound wristwatch


----------



## castor111 (Apr 12, 2014)

its 18k gold case is it rare common was this brand good bad ?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no idea what is a "bad" brand 
It's a nice looking watch but that's about it. Gold case and generic(Peseux?) movement


----------



## simplymod (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is one I have that you will not see everyday and IMO the one of the best looking Jacquet Girrard models from the early 1970s. A pretty rare panda chrono w tritium lume, under the hood a beautiful valjoux 7733 and full stainless case.


----------

